# Kobe to be suspended again (Korver)?



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

For his elbow on Korver? Haha.. It's not even a question.. He will be for probably 4 games.. blah!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Definately suspended.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Video? Anyone?

I still haven't even gotten to see the Jaric hit yet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If he gets suspended for this, that's baloney. I hope all this stuff is HIGHLY sarcastic, because there is no way this should even be considered for suspension.

Every time Kobe gets contact with an elbow we're going to suspend him? This is just silly.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I don't know if they will suspend him. Dee Brown said this was the worst of the three on ESPN last night, and clearly he was trying to hurt Korver. But maybe they'll just give him like 1 Flagrant Foul point and move on.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2013863638


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well......

Im in the odd here compared to some.. But I think the first two were really much ado about nothing. This one on the other hand looked like a frusterated intentional elbow.

Thats just me though.

Honestly, if they suspended him for the first two, I dont see how they couldnt suspend him for this one?

It doesnt really matter though, Lakers were going to get blown out by a large margin today anyway.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Video? Anyone?
> 
> I still haven't even gotten to see the Jaric hit yet.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6FOsBjD3ik


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Kobe did this one to test whether Stupid Jackson has balls to suspend him from a nationally telivised game. We all know if this wasn't a nationally telivised game he would have been already suspended minimum two games by now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The problem I have with Kobe still using his elbow is that how many one game suspensions are the NBA willing to hand out before they start getting longer? I don't want to see Kobe on the bench in street clothes when the only games left in the season are important now


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Theonee said:


> I think Kobe did this one to test whether Stupid Jackson has balls to suspend him from a nationally telivised game. We all know if this wasn't a nationally telivised game he would have been already suspended minimum two games by now.


Exactly.. Kobe should be suspended for the Korver thing.. but will he be.. NATIONAL TELEVISED GAME TONIGHT.. doubt it.. that's the league for ya!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

do you guys have a picture


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it actually looks like he missed with his first swing...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

that was intentional, and its kobe being kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

omg, YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME....thats the ****ING hit he put on korver...thats rediculous if kobe gets suspended i will not watch NBA bball again...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Theonee said:


> I think Kobe did this one to test whether Stupid Jackson has balls to suspend him from a nationally telivised game. We all know if this wasn't a nationally telivised game he would have been already suspended minimum two games by now.


This is a very good point. No consistency.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> lol
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2013863638


Whats funny is that Kobe is complaining to the ref after the play. He intenionally elbows Korver, then complains!?!? Kobe's a great player, but he has got to be one of the biggest whiners in the league. He's always cryin' to the refs.

No doubt he should be suspended for that one. Its more obvious than the Jaric hit.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2795315


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Here we go again I saw the game with nba league pass the Sixers announcers were doing the game and the play in question they said Kobe was fouled twice on the play, at the end of the play Korver was holding Kobe's arm and Kobe swung it to get free, its not a big deal, why is Kobe the only one facing the wrath of the league thats my question I have seen at least 5 real bad blows to the face sense his 1st incident and yet no one else is getting suspended or even talked about. 

Stup surely knows Kobe's not the only player in the league


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No one has mentioned that Iggy was holding Kobes arm as he came off the screen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated: March 12, 2007, 12:43 PM ET
NBA reportedly investigating Bryant elbow
ESPN.com

PHILADELPHIA -- Is the NBA looking into another wayward elbow from Kobe Bryant?

According to a story in the Philadelphia Daily News, citing an NBA source, the league is looking at an elbow Bryant threw in the direction of Philadelphia's Kyle Korver late in the first half of Friday's game.

Bryant caught Korver near the neck with his left elbow on a drive to the hoop, The Associated Press reported Saturday.

Bryant was suspended for one game last week for an elbow that hit the face of Minnesota guard Marko Jaric. He also received a suspension earlier this season for an elbow to the face of San Antonio's Manu Ginobli.

Korver said Saturday in Indianapolis: "I didn't think it was that big a deal. I thought it was an offensive foul. After I saw it on replay, it looked a lot worse than I thought it was during the game. It all happens fast. It's no big deal. It's just part of the game."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2795315


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ESPNEWS word from the league.. FLAGRANT FOUL.. no suspension.. they make no sense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was just about to post that...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> No one has mentioned that Iggy was holding Kobes arm as he came off the screen.


Does that matter? You still can throw an elbow, regardless if someone is grabbing your arm or not.

Not surprised to see the league office continues to be inconsistent. At least it works in your favor this time Laker fans.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> Does that matter? You still can throw an elbow, regardless if someone is grabbing your arm or not.
> 
> Not surprised to see the league office continues to be inconsistent. At least it works in your favor this time Laker fans.


Actually it worked in the league's favour. They wanted to preserve their ratings for yesterdays gaem.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

funny how everyone is crying for a multi game suspension for an elbow (which if it were lebron or wade it wouldn't even be talked about right now) when raja bell ADMITTED to intentionally clotheslining kobe last year in the playoffs and he got 1 game. 

stu jackson and his henchmen certainly don't like kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Lake Show said:


> funny how everyone is crying for a multi game suspension for an elbow (which if it were lebron or wade it wouldn't even be talked about right now) when raja bell ADMITTED to intentionally clotheslining kobe last year in the playoffs and he got 1 game.
> 
> stu jackson and his henchmen certainly don't like kobe.


Voice of reason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Does that matter? You still can throw an elbow, regardless if someone is grabbing your arm or not.
> 
> Not surprised to see the league office continues to be inconsistent. At least it works in your favor this time Laker fans.


I doesnt matter directly, but i know that when i come off of a screen and someone is grabbing my arm, my 1st reaction is to swing my arm the way Kobe did to get his arm off of me. Maybe he thought it was Korver holding him and he saw Korver coming in again so he swung his arm to avoid it and accidently caught him. Thats what it looks like to me. That didnt look like an "im gonna knock your face the **** off" elbow. It looked like a "Get your hand off me!" arm swing. If that makes any sense at all. And it would explain why he was complaining to the ref after the play as well. oh well doesnt really matter any more.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> that was intentional, and its kobe being kobe.


_Don't sell yourself short here. It's a conspiracy years in the making_.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't wait until a coach has the balls to put in a scrub to knock Kobe on his ***.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Can't wait until a coach has the balls to put in a scrub to knock Kobe on his ***.


Mike D'Antoni already did that with Raja Bell.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Can't wait until a coach has the balls to put in a scrub to knock Kobe on his ***.



you mean the old jord*cough*cough*an i mean the new kobe rules?

this guy (like most guys who play balls to the wall all night) gets beat up as much as anyone, ever, including shaq; but like all the greats before him and after, he'll dish out a fair share of his own punishment. 

we've all caught an elbow in the nose AND nailed someone on a swing through.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jackson says Kobe target of NBA 'witch hunt'

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Lakers coach Phil Jackson accused the National Basketball Association of conducting a "witch hunt" on Kobe Bryant, who was disciplined for a third time in six weeks.

Jackson's comments came during practice Tuesday.
On Monday, the NBA assessed Bryant a flagrant foul 1 penalty for elbowing Philadelphia's Kyle Korver in the jaw during last Friday's game. Bryant has served two one-game suspensions recently for hitting players in the face while shooting.

"It shouldn't even have been a flagrant 1," Jackson told reporters at the Lakers' El Segundo practice facility. "That's crazy. That's a vendetta. They have a witch hunt going on. It's nuts. Guys riding somebody. Everybody does that in this league

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6569742


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Jackson says Kobe target of NBA 'witch hunt'
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Lakers coach Phil Jackson accused the National Basketball Association of conducting a "witch hunt" on Kobe Bryant, who was disciplined for a third time in six weeks.
> 
> ...


""It is an after-the-fact type of thing, and that is bothersome. They have the advantage of looking at videotape," Jackson said. "We wish they would correct some of the mistakes they make in a ballgame the same way." "

i totally agree with that, anything Kobe does now is gonna get looked at, but how stupid is it to do these type of things when a foul wanst even called on the play?? alot of players do **** too, and never do they take a look at **** after the fact...but eh 

i guess Kobe can afford to keep on paying fines
:lol:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

MIchael Wilbon said the perfect word to describe Kobe nowadays and its RECKLESS. Thats what hes become on that elbow to Korver it wasnt that big a deal to me being a Sixers fan, but if he was going to throw the elbow it should have been at Iggy who was holding Kobe worst, which still leads me to believe he does this with certain players


----------

